# anyone find themselves typing and cursor and type just disappear?



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2019)

title says it all. 
Anyone else?
I have found myself on this board only, typing a reply, and suddenly the place cursor is gone and the letters I type no longer show up. I have to manually reinstate place cursor with my mouse and begin typing again. 
I'm not sure what causes it but I can correlate When and Under which unique (to byh) circumstances it happens.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

It happens to me a lot too...I always thought it was just my laptop!


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 27, 2019)

Me too, here lately.  Figured it was me or the computer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 27, 2019)

And I thought I was loosing my mind ! Glad I am not the only one


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

Another problem i've been having is after I write anything and click 'post reply' it just loads forever and I end up having to refresh the page and then it's posted


----------



## greybeard (Jun 28, 2019)

> I'm not sure what causes it but I can correlate When and Under which unique (to byh) circumstances it happens



I wanted to wait until I got some corroboration.
I've watched it carefully, and the text stops showing up at exactly the same time the ads change on the right side of the reply box. It happens on no other board I'm on. 
Impressions...gotta love 'em.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 26, 2019)

Happens to me too!  I thought it was my computer or my lack of computer skill.  Sometimes I try to post something and it won't post then I go back and find it has suddenly posted 5 times!  Then I have to delete the extra posts!


----------

